# Which mud flaps on Alko A class



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

Can anybody recomend a source of mud flaps to fit a Hymer A class on a Alko chassis.....for both front and back

Many thanks peeeps

Dinger


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dinger,

have a measure up and then go here:

http://www.albert-jagger.co.uk/Portals/0/010_g1_spraysuppn.pdf

I got some aluminium angle from B & Q and screwed them directly to the floor on our Rapido.

Colin


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Hi 
Dinger 

how you both keeping? I can second that link to the Jaga stuff, always use it on my vans  easily cut to size even the bends etc .

Just make a template from thick cardboard first and use galavanished/stainless bolts [no rusting] to fix to van , as stated just attach a lenght of that meccano stuff along the top to help support.

Oh becareful you dont put it To close to the rear wheels or too long otherwise you`ll rip it of reversing  -dont ask....

for thge front mounting you can get mudguard mounting stuff off ebay.

oh and have a look see on th einternet under IMAGES for similar hymer vans to see were they mount them as I aint a clue :?


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*mudflaps*

Thanks guys........will have a butchers at the link...

Tramp......keeping ok thanks , decided to treade in the little Exsis for its bigger brother, just loving the £6.00 a Gallon... :lol: for deisel, but took a leaf out of your book, just do it and live it.

Keep safe

Dinger


----------

